# Piece identification



## Dontjudgeme (May 7, 2013)

This is an odd request, but does anyone know the name of this piece at the very beginning of this video. Sorry that the video is nerdy.

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=128199

Thank you!


----------

